# Plasser & Theurer Catenary Maintenance Vehicle Kibri 16082



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Plasser & Theurer Catenary Maintenance Vehicle - Kibri 16082*

Hi,

Just arrived to my workbench: Plasser & Theurer MTW 100 083 Overhead Catenary Maintenance Vehicle - Kibri 16082

















Two links with an awesome work done by a french model railway enthusiast with this kit:
http://www.biscatrain.fr/article-digitalisation-et-motorisation-machine-kibri-suite-48686238.html
http://www.biscatrain.fr/article-finition-engin-de-travaux-kibri-pose-de-catenaires-48871857.html


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, you don't see that on most people's everyday layouts. You really have some unique / detailed equipment on yours.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------

